# Oil is crashing and rideshare drivers will be better off.



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

As we all know ride share has many different cost and fuel is one of the biggest besides buying all those water's and mints for the customers. I'm happy to say the price of crude oil is crashing and this should lead to lower fuel price. I just wanted to give everyone a little good news for a change.

Thank you.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/18/business/oil-prices-below-49/index.html


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Mole said:


> I just wanted to give everyone a little good news for a change.


It will only last for a month or two until the political mess is sorted out. In the meantime, my investment portfolio is a bloodbath


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Unfortunately many drivers who were on the verge of quitting because of high fuel costs will now continue to drive.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Gas $1.96 / gallon here. Was $2.85 this spring.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Jufkii said:


> Gas $1.96 / gallon here. Was $2.85 this spring.


I need to move the heck out of California. We haven't seen gas that low since....well, since they found fossil fuel. I'm usually paying $3.50/gallon.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It will last until the oil cartel illegally, again, cut production to artificially raise the price of oil, again. 

They been operating illegally in violation of anti-trust polices around the world with no repercussions forever.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> As we all know ride share has many different cost and fuel is one of the biggest besides buying all those water's and mints for the customers. I'm happy to say the price of crude oil is crashing and this should lead to lower fuel price. I just wanted to give everyone a little good news for a change.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/18/business/oil-prices-below-49/index.html


I do not care if gas is 25 cents a gallon.

My NEXT CAR WILL BE HYBRID !

I want to go twice as far on a dollar.

Also Hybrid engines LAST LONGER
because most of the stress of getting the vehicle into motion is handled by the electric motor.

Thus Hybrid car engines last 300,000 miles and Beyond !



Pax Collector said:


> I need to move the heck out of California. We haven't seen gas that low since....well, since they found fossil fuel. I'm usually paying $3.50/gallon.


$1.89 a gallon for Shell Unleaded today.

Life is good outside of California !


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I do not care if gas is 25 cents a gallon.
> 
> My NEXT CAR WILL BE HYBRID !
> 
> ...


Yeah that damn sunshine tax is brutal.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah that damn sunshine tax is brutal.


Biloxi has CASINOS ON THE BEACH !
And
CHEAP GAS !

Why would ANYONE go to the Desert Las Vegas ?

" Ew "!

. . . just tie your yacht up out back of the casino . . .

The VIEW from the Parking Garage in Biloxi is better than the Room View in Las Vegas !


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Biloxi has CASINOS ON THE BEACH !
> And
> CHEAP GAS !
> 
> ...


No hurricanes this year?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> No hurricanes this year?


If not this year most likely the next.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

You really don’t save much with cheaper gas prices, Uber will just cut drivers payout claiming it will increase income because more people will use Uber.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> You really don't save much with cheaper gas prices, Uber will just cut drivers payout claiming it will increase income because more people will use Uber.


If you save 75 cents a gallon that is $10 a day or $250 a month so I would say that is a good chunk of change.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> I need to move the heck out of California. We haven't seen gas that low since....well, since they found fossil fuel. I'm usually paying $3.50/gallon.


Gas is higher in liberal cities partially because of higher taxes. Get the blank out of there but don't bring the lib mentality 

Gas has gotten cheaper and will continue to slide due to the President's deregulation on environmental regulations that kept American oil co from drilling.
This has nothing to do with the cartels or opec.
In 2016 I paid nearly $3.10 for regular now down to $249


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mole said:


> If you save 75 cents a gallon that is $10 a day or $250 a month so I would say that is a good chunk of change.


You must drive a lot per day or get really bad gas mileage.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

MikeNY said:


> Get the blank out of there but don't bring the lib mentality


I promise


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> It will only last for a month or two until the political mess is sorted out. In the meantime, my investment portfolio is a bloodbath


That was Tuesday. How ya doin' today, lol???

Yeah, me too! Worst week since 2008.



MikeNY said:


> In 2016 I paid nearly $3.10 for regular now down to $249


I really hope you meant $2*.*49


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> I promise


Pinky swear on your mom bro 

I'm moving from liberal NYC to Texas I'm done with liberals policies



JimKE said:


> That was Tuesday. How ya doin' today, lol???
> 
> Yeah, me too! Worst week since 2008.
> 
> I really hope you meant $2*.*49


Yes thanks for the correction 
In Texas gas is $1.89


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> It will only last for a month or two until the political mess is sorted out. In the meantime, my investment portfolio is a bloodbath


Most of my investments & savings are tied up in loose change ompous:


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> I need to move the heck out of California. We haven't seen gas that low since....well, since they found fossil fuel. I'm usually paying $3.50/gallon.


FWIW, I paid $2.24 at Costco three days ago, and I think it's come down since.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Biloxi has CASINOS ON THE BEACH !
> And
> CHEAP GAS !
> 
> ...


"Why would anyone go to Las Vegas"

Hot, ready willing & able, women in thongs poolside


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Most of my investments & savings are tied up in loose change


I also have a small position in Frequent Flyer MIles.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

JimKE said:


> FWIW, I paid $2.24 at Costco three days ago, and I think it's come down since.


We are almost there











UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "Why would anyone go to Las Vegad"
> 
> Hot women in thongs poolside


Prostitution is legal I guess


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

MikeNY said:


> We are almost there
> View attachment 283839
> 
> 
> Prostitution is legal I guess


Yes sir it is


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

MikeNY said:


> Pinky swear on your mom bro
> 
> I'm moving from liberal NYC to Texas I'm done with liberals policies


Lol pinky promise!

I'll be off to Georgia in a couple of years after I get my financials straightened out. So sick of this state and getting taxed to the bone. They've yet to tax the air I breathe.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Lol pinky promise!
> 
> I'll be off to Georgia in a couple of years after I get my financials straightened out. So sick of this state and getting taxed to the bone. They've yet to tax the air I breathe.


What the hell is in Georgia, move to Texas atleast its becoming a vibrant state. Lots of opportunities with no income tax


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "Why would anyone go to Las Vegas"
> 
> Hot, ready willing & able, women in thongs poolside


Um...TONGS?









Honestly, I think South Beach is better...just sayin


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

MikeNY said:


> What the hell is in Georgia, move to Texas atleast its becoming a vibrant state. Lots of opportunities with no income tax


Family haha and business interests. I definitely agree about Texas though. A no-nonsense state with no-nonsense people.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You must drive a lot per day or get really bad gas mileage.


When I would drive it is always for 10 to 14 hours and I would burn 12 to 15 gallons and about 400 miles or so.last month gas was $3.89 a gallon now we are at $3


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Mole said:


> When I would drive it is always for 10 to 14 hours and I would burn 12 to 15 gallons and about 400 miles or so.last month gas was $3.89 a gallon now we are at $3


U / L have noticed decreasing gas prices.
They've noticed drivers may be making more profit.

Want to guess what they do next?

It ain't pretty


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

MikeNY said:


> What the hell is in Georgia, move to Texas atleast its becoming a vibrant state. Lots of opportunities with no income tax


No state income tax lol.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

No EARTHQUAKES EITHER.

( imagine all that " shifting Sand")



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "Why would anyone go to Las Vegas"
> 
> Hot, ready willing & able, women in thongs poolside


And ?
Twice as many at the Beach in Biloxi.
Cant go Sailing in the Desert !



JimKE said:


> Um...TONGS?
> View attachment 283844
> 
> 
> ...


You know . .

Somewhere on the internet

There IS a picture of a woman in " TONGS"

And I would find it for you !
But
U.P. wont let me post it .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> As we all know ride share has many different cost and fuel is one of the biggest besides buying all those water's and mints for the customers. I'm happy to say the price of crude oil is crashing and this should lead to lower fuel price. I just wanted to give everyone a little good news for a change.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/18/business/oil-prices-below-49/index.html


DONT OPEN THAT BARRELL !

I think its JIMMY HOFFA !

As a LIFE LONG OIL INDUSTRY WORKER
I OBJECT TO THAT RUSTY BARRELL USED AS A DEPICTION REGARDING THE PETROLEUM INDUSTRY !


----------



## sUBERbs (Dec 14, 2018)

Mole said:


> If you save 75 cents a gallon that is $10 a day or $250 a month so I would say that is a good chunk of change.


I don't use 10 bucks in gas in a day ever... i drive 200 miles last night and used approximately 3 gallons...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sUBERbs said:


> I don't use 10 bucks in gas in a day ever... i drive 200 miles last night and used approximately 3 gallons...


Not everyone gets 70 mpg


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Not everyone gets 70 mpg


My car cost 15k new it's not a hybrid I average 32mph so that is the deal for me and I'm sure quite a few other drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> My car cost 15k new it's not a hybrid I average 32mph so that is the deal for me and I'm sure quite a few other drivers.


Well
My car goes Faster !


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Don’ Get too happy, Trump just gave Russia and Saudi Arabia the means to cut oil production. By spring oil will be rising faster than a teenage boy seeing a naked woman for the time.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Well
> My car goes Faster !


I have shift panels on my steering wheel and fog lights.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Well
> My car goes Faster !


Right into an unsuspecting pedestrian and wall according to the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration

The Human Element. The NHTSA study looked at the major accident causes, and they found that a mere *two percent* of accidents were caused by the environment, another *two percent* were caused by the vehicles, and *2 percent* came from "unknown" causes. A full *94 percent*, meanwhile, where caused by human error.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> I have shift panels on my steering wheel and fog lights.


I do too.
And reverse camera and heated seats.



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Right into an unsuspecting pedestrian and wall according to the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration
> 
> The Human Element. The NHTSA study looked at the major accident causes, and they found that a mere *two percent* of accidents were caused by the environment, another *two percent* were caused by the vehicles, and *2 percent* came from "unknown" causes. A full *94 percent*, meanwhile, where caused by human error.


Traitor to HUMANITY !

Bots will KILL US ALL !


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Don' Get too happy, Trump just gave Russia and Saudi Arabia the means to cut oil production. By spring oil will be rising faster than a teenage boy seeing a naked woman for the time.


Dude,
USA is energy self sufficient

Next Middle East war will use our tech & supplies, (to which we will charge mucho $$$$, until we break the House of Saud & Iran's financial backs), But not our boots

Bye



tohunt4me said:


> I do too.
> And reverse camera and heated seats.
> 
> Traitor to HUMANITY !
> ...


Were u planning on living 4Ever ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Right into an unsuspecting pedestrian and wall according to the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration
> 
> The Human Element. The NHTSA study looked at the major accident causes, and they found that a mere *two percent* of accidents were caused by the environment, another *two percent* were caused by the vehicles, and *2 percent* came from "unknown" causes. A full *94 percent*, meanwhile, where caused by human error.


Drivers in Tampa Fl increase human error to 99 percent.



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Dude,
> USA is energy self sufficient
> 
> Next Middle East war will use our tech & supplies, (to which we will charge mucho $$$$, until we break the House of Saud & Iran's financial backs), But not our boots
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Dude,
> USA is energy self sufficient
> 
> Next Middle East war will use our tech & supplies, (to which we will charge mucho $$$$, until we break the House of Saud & Iran's financial backs), But not our boots
> ...


No
Only EVIL TRANSHUMANIST SATANISTS WISH TO INTEGRATE WITH MACHINES IN AN ATTEMPT TO LIVE FOREVER

( that is why GOOGLE is spending so much on Transhumanism Development)



peteyvavs said:


> Drivers in Tampa Fl increase human error to 99 percent.


Long Live HUMAN ERROR !


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Resistance is futile, be prepared to be assimilated.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Resistance is futile, be prepared to be assimilated.


SOLAR FLARE WILL SAVE US !

Amen Ra !

" BACK TO THE LAND".

( the Amish were Right !)


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I do too.
> And reverse camera and heated seats.
> 
> Traitor to HUMANITY !
> ...


I have the rear view camera but no heated seats but I do and a spoiler.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> I have the rear view camera but no heated seats but I do and a spoiler.


I have spoiler also.
With light up L.E.D. BRAKE LIGHT built in.
AND X.M. RADIO.
with Pizza Flavored Seats !


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

They just charged time per mile and mile earned which screws drivers so that didn’t last long.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> They just charged time per mile and mile earned which screws drivers so that didn't last long.


Drop in gas prices forced uber to take action.
Can't have disposable nonemployees making a profit.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I have spoiler also.
> With light up L.E.D. BRAKE LIGHT built in.
> AND X.M. RADIO.
> with Pizza Flavored Seats !


Sounds to me you over spent on your car. Do you have a turbo?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> Sounds to me you over spent on your car. Do you have a turbo?


No.
Car has been in Eco mode setting since purchase.
With normal suspension and steering setting.
No sport mode.
No luxury mode.

I added the spoiler for $400.00 later at dealer.
Had many cars same color as mine.

1 guy in New Orleans copied my spoiler and has same color same car and also drives Uber.

They can shoot at him . . .



Mole said:


> Sounds to me you over spent on your car. Do you have a turbo?


They TRIED to sell me bigger motor with turbo.
I bought for fuel economy.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

$2.35 today! Yay-ussss! Filled for less than $20 and that'll get me around 435 miles. (about 2 days)


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

The prices where I live are almost as low as they were in 2015 so this is great news. I'd be perfectly fine with these prices now that I have a hybrid but if I can find some 2.05 gas prices then even better


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I saw two guys last night walking from the gas station with a can of Gasoline. I think I should stock up too. I mean like when a store has a sale and you know it's a good deal. I just wonder what all my neighbors will say when they see me carrying Jerry can after Jerry can of gas into my apartment?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You know . .
> 
> Somewhere on the internet
> 
> ...


You may want to check my public service post #27 above featuring a couple of average South Beach visitors. I took that picture driving to a pickup on Ocean Drive...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Gas is below 1.95 here in Florida and dropping, let's see how long this will last.



El Janitor said:


> I saw two guys last night walking from the gas station with a can of Gasoline. I think I should stock up too. I mean like when a store has a sale and you know it's a good deal. I just wonder what all my neighbors will say when they see me carrying Jerry can after Jerry can of gas into my apartment?


They'll be calling the cops and give your name as Mohammad.


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

MikeNY said:


> Pinky swear on your mom bro
> 
> I'm moving from liberal NYC to Texas I'm done with liberals policies
> 
> ...


You better not buy a place...make it a one year rental...Texas is going to be as blue as your balls before long.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Mole said:


> As we all know ride share has many different cost and fuel is one of the biggest besides buying all those water's and mints for the customers. I'm happy to say the price of crude oil is crashing and this should lead to lower fuel price. I just wanted to give everyone a little good news for a change.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/18/business/oil-prices-below-49/index.html


Costco Minneapolis- $1.99 Filled her up today. Saved about $17.00 on that fill up vs. this summer. Every asset known to man is going to be worth half it's value soon.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

Lmao this picture was added on December 21st 2018 in northern Commifornia.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Leo. said:


> Lmao this picture was added on December 21st 2018 in northern Commifornia.


Some out of reach areas in the hills are like that and they over priced gas all day long.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

NorthNJLyftacular said:


> You better not buy a place...make it a one year rental...Texas is going to be as blue as your balls before long.


That's the plan I'm starting out in a rental.
I don't think Texas will ever be blue but most likely a purple state. Sort of like a toss up state.
Truth be told that Ted Cruz isn't very charismatic and he's too ideological.
If we had Republicans who are more Libertarian had Charisma Texas would stay red.
We need more Libertarian/Conservatives


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Filled up for $1.80 in Houston yesterday. I already drive a hybrid so fuel is barely a cost factor. Only real maintenance are oil changes and new tires.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Wow, Jared. $1,80!? Awesome.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It will last until the oil cartel illegally, again, cut production to artificially raise the price of oil, again.
> 
> They been operating illegally in violation of anti-trust polices around the world with no repercussions forever.


As long as they accept US dollars for it, the US government doesn't care. When they jack up the price, then the demand for US dollars increases as well


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I need to move the heck out of California. We haven't seen gas that low since....well, since they found fossil fuel. I'm usually paying $3.50/gallon.


But in california you don't have crazy weather conditions like Chicago. In Chicago my car has to stay on 24/7 or i would literally freeze to death. In the summer without ac i would die of heat stroke. When i go to california, my car only needs to be running while picking up pax so i burn a lot less gas. Gas is relatively cheaper for california.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> But in california you don't have crazy weather conditions like Chicago. In Chicago my car has to stay on 24/7 or i would literally freeze to death. In the summer without ac i would die of heat stroke. When i go to california, my car only needs to be running while picking up pax so i burn a lot less gas. Gas is relatively cheaper for california.


The weather is probably the only thing that's keeping me here lol


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

WTI is at $42.55 a barrel and it just keeps falling. I think $33 is a good target to hit but by then the the Dow Jones will be at 19,000 or lower and Uber will not be able to do a IPO and will go bankrupt and Lyft will be winner. Those are just my thoughts.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Gas is cheaper because oil is lower. Oil is lower because the economy is contracting. We are going into a recession. This will mean more drivers and fewer riders. Let the good times roll.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Prices today are right where they were two years ago. In practical terms, instead of budgeting $25/day for gas, I can get by with $18.

Does it matter? $5 and change will get me a fast food lunch. Nice.

Likewise, the additional 4mpg my new car squeezes from a gallon really makes a difference. I can often go through an entire day with only one visit to the pumps.

Since the '73 oil crunch, it's been but one party that's been constantly crying that we could never fight back. They would trot out their experts who would spew a blizzard of techno gibberish about lead times, infrastructure, and so on. That party, led by the previous President, did its utmost to throw barriers in the way. "We can't do anything," they chanted.

Ironically, it was the conservatives who said "yes, we can!" and got busy drilling and piping and building. The current President has told his minions to quit mucking things up. This is the sort of change that inspires hope. They'll let us be great again.

The fight will never end. As the next Congress dithers with these retrograde Democrats again having a hand on the helm, it will be harder to avoid life's icebergs.

Look for fuel prices to rise with every Democrat victory - and to drop every time Trump holds to a conservative course.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I must beg to differ. The main reason for lower fuel prices (of many) is that U.S. fuel reserves, enough for an estimated 20 years, is being made much more available. 

It was in reserve incase of a major world conflict. A lot of futerest thinking that internal combustion engines will be replaced with electric. The big speed bump is storage. A gas tank is just easier then battery. 

But some amazing advances of late.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> The weather is probably the only thing that's keeping me here lol


weather is actually a really big deal. Lack of the sun causes depression. So many people commit suicide when it's dark and cold. And if the regular problems of life aren't depressing enough, add being a uberlyft driver to make problems 10x worse. I hate to say it, but I'm not surprised so many taxis and rideshare drivers put out a personal hit on themselves.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Westerner said:


> Gas is cheaper because oil is lower. Oil is lower because the economy is contracting. We are going into a recession. This will mean more drivers and fewer riders. Let the good times roll.


Well you are close but one big reason for lower oil prices is because the Americans are pumping more then ever before or close to it out of the ground. Above ground storage is at a all time high and below ground reserves are freaking crazy holly cow massive. And do not forget the Americans can pump oil out of the ground for 1/2 the price as it did 10 years ago.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Yes, the US is now the worlds leading oil producer due to fracking. The majority of it however is not the light sweet crude good for refining into fuel, most of it is used for plastics, clothing, and industrial use. We still import much of the oil used for fuel. The slowing global economy meaning less demand and oversupply primarily from Saudi Arabia, Venezuela, Canada, and other oil producing nations means a drop in prices. Please remember oil is a global commodity and the price is universal. Refining capacity can also have a LOCAL effect. Trump.....has nothing to do with it, good or bad, it’s quite beyond his ability to control


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I worked in that bizarre industry for years. Strictly in the transportation end on tankers. Man, they do some funny stuff.

I was on one ship, The M/V Ocean Wizard. and there was some "irregularities" with the same cargo being off loaded multiple times.

This ship was once the largest in the world Now 3rd at last research. She was an old design and had no labor saving devices like most modern ships. She was a bear to work.










My whole point in this was it's a crazy industry and doubt we regular folks are often told the or whole truths about whats going on.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> I worked in that bizarre industry for years. Strictly in the transportation end on tankers. Man, they do some funny stuff.
> 
> I was on one ship, The M/V Ocean Wizard. and there was some "irregularities" with the same cargo being off loaded multiple times.
> 
> ...


And my beef is from Argentina go figure. I have always been amazed why we transport something thousands of miles when it's innour own backyard.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> Prices today are right where they were two years ago. In practical terms, instead of budgeting $25/day for gas, I can get by with $18.
> 
> Does it matter? $5 and change will get me a fast food lunch. Nice.
> 
> ...


Don't let the facts destroy your political rant.
https://www.macrotrends.net/2562/us-crude-oil-production-historical-chart
Note that the historical low oil production in the United States was reached in 2005 under George W Bush and again in 2008 under Barack Obama. Barack Obama then achieved a doubling of American oil production since then!!! Your conservatives under Donald Trump have simply continued the policies of Barack Obama.
Please keep your Liberals are bad conservatives are good to yourself, especially on items where it is simply false!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

As far as I know it was held in reserve in case of war, Mole. As alternatives are becoming available, I believe that's part of it anyway.

Just my 2 cents but seems probable given recent events. But lord knows.

I am not a fan of governments or large corporations or industries.

I honestly believe some day companies will stop using government to conduct their wars if it can be done cheaper some how.
But they have a sweet deal. Spend very lil to sway political leaders and off we go. Paid for by taxpayers.

The guy who was the "reliable source" about the WOMD in Iraq and caused the second invasion laughs and openly tells interviewers how much he got paid for this _information_.

I dunno how true but leaves me dumbfounded. In times past, wars for gold. Now that we have evolved, became educated and can really research history....

Just seems crazy to me. Not that I for a minute think we know the whole truth, ever. Even if not spun in anyway. Things always get lost or misstated in retelling and translation

Like a game of historical telephone lol.

But again. Just my eccentric thinking.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

JaredJ said:


> Filled up for $1.80 in Houston yesterday. I already drive a hybrid so fuel is barely a cost factor. Only real maintenance are oil changes and new tires.


$1.67 saw last night


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Figuers don't lie, but liars can figure.

Yes, oil production increased under Obama- but despite of him.

Obama blocked drilling, tracking, transporting, and refining every chance he could. The highly successful tracking took place on private lands where he had no say.

Obama taking credit for low oil prices is like Japan taking credit for modernizing the US Navy.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

^^^
Doesn't matter what Obama did, that was then, this is now. The same can be said for Trump, oil production is global and he has very little influence. In the larger picture the world needs to be weaned off oil FOR FUEL anyway. It's dirty and contributing to climate change which adversely effects us all. The science is there, Right wing ideology won't change that.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

MadePenniesToday said:


> $1.67 saw last night


Dang, MPT! Thats great.

I saw $2.45 here. CT is more expensive tax wise than any bordering state. NY, Mass. RI.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

The marginal price difference isn't that much. It does add up over time though, but on a day to day basis it isn't that much. 

My fuel costs on average 3$ per hour. If gas price was half as much it would be about $1.5 per hour. Not really that big of deal. In an 8 hour time frame that is $12 or so or about one medium length ride.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

My way of doing the math depends on my mood. 1.3% is nothing if it goes up in my costs and I am trying to be positive. But if cranky, I do that for the year.

But a 5% drop in fuel costs over the same year is like "YAY!" It's a free raise in pay.

But like most of it. Depends on my perspective at that moment.


----------



## Chud5 (May 28, 2018)

According to AAA, the national average for a gallon of reg. unleaded was 2.32 as of yesterday. The price of a gallon of reg. Unleaded on January 20, 2017 (the current presidents first day) was 2.32.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> I do not care if gas is 25 cents a gallon.
> 
> My NEXT CAR WILL BE HYBRID !
> 
> ...


You are halfway there to your operating woes. Save your dollars and get the Tesla Model 3.

My Model X has done 132,000kms in 21 months. One service at 80,000km, one set of front brake pads and rotors at 120,000kms, 3 sets of tyres and wipers.

4 engine lights (3 after driver error) which put vehicle in "Limp Mode", 3 of which were cleared after a phone call to Tesla Service who carried out a remote diagnostics, cleared the fault code and sent me on my way, a service which is FOC for the life of the car.

Battery degradation has seen a loss of 15kms range. But it is covered almost with the 3 motors by a 8 year unlimited km warranty.

Can't beat a Tesla.

https://electrek.co/2018/12/20/tesla-taxi-rides-amsterdam-airport/amp/


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

It costs $15 roughly to go 300 miles in a Tesla 3, my wife drives a long range model 3. My 2010 Prius goes 500 miles for $18.50. So with current prices of gas in the states and the lower depreciation rate on the Prius, the Tesla is a more expensive car to drive.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I do not care if gas is 25 cents a gallon.
> 
> My NEXT CAR WILL BE HYBRID !
> 
> ...


When i did the math for the extra cost of a hybrid plus battery changing out. It seemed i had to keep it ten years.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Most hybrids have the original battery for the life of the car, Emp.

I don't know the exact ratio. But it's not a given that they will have to be replaced.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> When i did the math for the extra cost of a hybrid plus battery changing out. It seemed i had to keep it ten years.


You may be able to keep it 10 years due to Longer Engine Life.

My 2006 Ford Escape Hybrid is doing fine.

Hyundai has LIFETIME BATTERY WARRANTIES.



Danny3xd said:


> Most hybrids have the original battery for the life of the car, Emp.
> 
> I don't know the exact ratio. But it's not a given that they will have to be replaced.


You can replace dead cells and rejuvinate Hybrid Batteries for a couple hundred.

No need to buy Entire Battery.



Chud5 said:


> According to AAA, the national average for a gallon of reg. unleaded was 2.32 as of yesterday. The price of a gallon of reg. Unleaded on January 20, 2017 (the current presidents first day) was 2.32.


I paid $1.81 before 5 cent credit card discount. Murphy gas @ WalMart.
( $1.769 after discount)

Shell is currently $1.89 after 10 cent card discount.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Aside from replacing cells in a hybrid battery, sometimes the cabin filter to the cooling fan gets clogged. The computer says malfunction and dealer say ya need a new battery. The fan filter is less than $20.

$1,81!? Sueweet! Saw $2.35 again yesterday.

I don't get this. "Top tier" gas can be found at the cheap places, too. Look for the sticker on pumps. After finding out about it recently, I did an extensive search and it does make a difference and is far better for the car.

https://www.consumerreports.org/car-maintenance/study-shows-top-tier-gasoline-worth-extra-price/

And it's sold at the lowest priced station near me.

The hybrid thing. I don't see myself ever getting a conventional, ICE car again.Internal Combustion Engine.

This is my second Prius and just wouldn't go back. And had a complete battery failure on the first.
(previous owner drove it very little and battery sat a lot)


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Enjoy low gas prices now, Trump will eventually find a way to screw us and claim it’s the democrats fault.


----------

